# Gators



## hatch17 (Aug 8, 2008)

Here in Alabama there are 165 alligator tags given out by means of a lottery. 125 tags for the Delta (Mobile area) and 40 tags for Eufaula (bass capital of the world). We'll I have two buddies that got tags for the Delta so last weekend we went alligator scouting around Mobile. We mostly saw gators that were smaller than the legal length of 6 feet, but as we were headed back to the truck we came across two large ones. Needless to say we marked them on GPS and maybe we will find them again next weekend.

If you are interested, here are links to videos of the two gators.

https://www.stlbond.com/2008_log.wmv 

https://www.stlbond.com/2008_river.wmv


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 8, 2008)

Coming in September, there is a gator season private land for the first time (In SC), but I didn't try to get in on the lottery. At the time, there wasn't a gator in our private pond. A week ago, my uncle shot a 7 footer out there with a nuisance permit.

Good luck with your season!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 4, 2008)

thats awsome. my old neighbor in florida's supposed to take me out gator huntin on my bday i cant wait to shoot one with a bow off an airboat its gotta be great. those permits are eeeexpensive. those gators in that vid are bigginz'


----------



## switchback (Sep 5, 2008)

Man I'd love to get a gator with a bow. I have had fried gator tail to and it great.


----------



## KMixson (Sep 5, 2008)

Here in S.C. I heard on the news that you had to have the gator secured with a rope before you shoot him. Would that not be dangerous?


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 5, 2008)

8) cool videos! I dont know a thing about gators, not to many up here in P.a. out side of the zoo but, do they move much or will they stay in that area?


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 5, 2008)

:shock: Bigguns! :shock:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Sep 6, 2008)

KMixson said:


> Here in S.C. I heard on the news that you had to have the gator secured with a rope before you shoot him. Would that not be dangerous?


It definitely can get dangerous quick especially if you're riding around in the swamps at night drunk like some people do :roll: 
The reason they have that regulation (I think) is so people don't go around shooting a gator from a long way off, and then it sinks and they can't get it back. There would be a lot of dead gators floating after a couple days...


----------



## njredneck3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice vid i hope you post a vid or pics of the hunt
good luck and be safe


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 8, 2008)

> It definitely can get dangerous quick especially if you're riding around in the swamps at night drunk like some people do
> The reason they have that regulation (I think) is so people don't go around shooting a gator from a long way off, and then it sinks and they can't get it back. There would be a lot of dead gators floating after a couple days...



absolutely. the hunters i know shoot um with an arrow and a cable attached, get up to the boat then pop them in the head. a few use ropes with chicken on the end to drag um to the bank. I think i'd rather stick with the bow though, you get to shoot um twice :mrgreen:


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, I have uploaded some pictures in the Member's Gallery. Sorry the pictures aren't the best as I took them with my phone, but you will still be able to see the gators we got this year. I didn't take the good camera because it rained a ton. :x 

This year in Alabama, there were 125 tags drawn for the Mobile area hunt and 40 drawn for the Lake Eufaula hunt. I went with two buddies who each got Mobile area tags and I got a tag for Lake Eufaula. You can't bait alligator in Alabama so you are limited to snagging them with treble hooks, bowfishing equipment, harpoons, and/or snares and they have to be at least 6' long. We would snag them first with a size 14 treble hook and then try to get an arrow in him. The treble hook was on a braided 80 lb test line and the arrow was on a 540 lb line (and by law secured to the bow). Since gators don't really like to be stuck, it is really important to get as many lines in him as possible. The first gator took a chomp at the fishing line, but thankfully the arrow line was still secure. Once the gator is secured along side the boat with a snare around either the head or leg, you can then use a bangstick with a .38 cal or larger round or a shotgun with shot no larger than #4. We used a bangstick with a .44 cal round. We took a shotgun only as backup, since it has to be a point-blank shot, and it's very messy since the head has to be above the water.

We had a great time and only sacrificed one rod, the snare pole, and a paddle. Let me assure you that you do not get anything out of an alligator's mouth unless it wants you too... trust me. We have already cooked up some of my gator. It was delicious and the kids loved it.

Here is the link:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=145

There were a lot of drunks out there the first weekend. Many of them got DWIs and in Alabama the punishment is the same as driving a car. The other boats were more dangerous than the alligators. There were also a lot of boats that were unprepared for the hunt. One guy shot his gator with a shotgun while the gator was under water... it killed the gator, but killed the shotgun too. :roll: Another guy failed to secure his gator to the side of his boat after killing and tagging it, so when they took off the gator went to the bottom. He said it was too large to bring in the boat and they fought it for 6 hours. :roll: :roll: My gator in Eufaula was one of three harvested this year, thanks to the weather. The only one larger than mine was 7'2" and weighed 85 lbs. 3 out of 40 is disgraceful. Can't wait until next year to see if I can get another tag.


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2008)

Very cool report Hatch! :beer:

I would love to do that one day.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 9, 2008)

yup... im jelious. i bet that 6 ft'rs nice and tender. what kind of bow you got there?


----------



## hatch17 (Sep 9, 2008)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> yup... im jelious. i bet that 6 ft'rs nice and tender. what kind of bow you got there?



Nice and tender! If you batter and fry them up Buffalo Wing style, you will eat until you are sick! =P~ 

Both of my buddies own the two bows we took, and I don't know what kind they are. They both do a lot of bowfishing, while I am more of a bass fisherman. All I know is that they were both purchased at BassPro Shops and were awesome on the hunt.


----------



## njredneck3 (Sep 14, 2008)

looks like you had a great hunt thanks for the pics they were awesome


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 15, 2008)

i hate you for showing me that oh-so tastey picture [-X


----------

